# Subjects for article needed on Expats with kids



## tinytraveller

Hi Everyone,
I am looking for a subject or subjects for an online article on relocating country with babies or kids and how they adjusted to life in their new home and and infact how you adjusted to parenting in your new country. The article for a babies and childrens travel information site. If you would be interested in answering a few questions for an article please let me know.
Kind regards 
Amy


----------

